# My 2012 Beetle Turbo



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Hi, all! I've been on the forums for a while now, and had been perusing these forums for longer than that. I figured it was about time that I created a thread to tell you about my car and what I've done so far...

What she is:
2012 Beetle Turbo, Reef Blue Metallic over Titan Black Cloth
2.0T TSI (EA888 Gen 1), CBFA (200 hp., 207 lb-ft.)
6 speed manual

What I've done so far:
APR Carbon Fiber Intake System (front air box, rear turbo inlet pipe, & SAI filter)
Borla 140485 Cat-Back Exhaust System
Black Forest Industries "Clean Catch V2" Crankcase Oil Separator (oil catch can)
Whiteline BWR20XZ 24mm adjustable rear sway bar
Whiteline KLC141 Adjustable rear sway bar end links
EBC Brake Performance Front & Rear Brake Service Kit (from ECS Tuning... EBC RedStuff pads, EBC drilled and slotted rotors)
Goodridge G-Stop Brake Line Kit
Forge Diverter Valve Spacer
Continental ExtremeContact DWS 06 "Ultra High Performance" All Season Tires, 235/45R18 on 18in. VW Twister wheels
Bridgestone Blizzak WS-80 "Max Performance" Winter Tires, 215/55R17 on 17in. VW Heritage wheels

Cosmetics:
LED headlights, fog lights, DRLs, reverse lights, and license plate lights. 
USP Motorsports traction control on/off button
RallyArmor mud flaps

Several glamor shots:























































Fun fact: 4 VW Heritage wheels *do *fit in the trunk of a Beetle. Just remove the cargo cover/parcel tray!




































I'll post more pictures and update this thread as I do more to my bug... current plan involves getting it tuned and maybe a track day, but we shall see. 

Thank you all for looking!


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks great! Nice set of modifications to keep it fun and reliable!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*That last one is a colorful picture. Lovely little bug you have (but you haven't really showed off her color yet).*​​*Is the "carbon fiber intake" a "Cold Air Intake"?*​*Does yours have (and have you fixed) the timing chain problem? { *asking for your mod list* }*​​*Good to finally see your namesake.*​*Even in the shadows, she presents a very sweet blue.*​*Thanks for posting.*​​​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

I did dig through some older photos to see if I had any of her in the sun, as per NewBeatle's comment. See below for some brighter photos...



















Then a few from somewhat odd angles to pick up the color...


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> *That last one is a colorful picture. Lovely little bug you have (but you haven't really showed off her color yet).*​​*Is the "carbon fiber intake" a "Cold Air Intake"?*​*Does yours have (and have you fixed) the timing chain problem? { *asking for your mod list* }*​​*Good to finally see your namesake.*​*Even in the shadows, she presents a very sweet blue.*​*Thanks for posting.*​​​


So, APR says nothing about the carbon fiber intake being a cold air intake. They do stress that it increases throttle response and reduces strain on the turbocharger. I can say that it does feel less restrictive and the engine seems happier to rev. I have not seen any significant or notable change in driving dynamics, but when I blip the gas to rev match a shift, the engine seems more willing to rev up. 

As for the timing chain tensioner, I did ask my VW dealership about that when I got my bug, especially since I bought her from a Dodge dealership (they knew nothing about the car). I was told that since my bug was built in 2012, it should not have the old tensioner that is prone to failing. The change to the revised tensioner happened sometime in late 2011, so my bug should be okay.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

very nice and welcome! I have about the same car save for mine has the dsg. I'd like to add a similar intake how do you like yours?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

joedubbs said:


> very nice and welcome! I have about the same car save for mine has the dsg. I'd like to add a similar intake how do you like yours?


Thanks! I remember your beetle - you were originally asking about 2.5L bugs and then you and your wife found that '13 Turbo. Love these cars. (It just took me _way _too long to figure out how to post pictures here...)

I've had my intake for about 3ish years now and I've been very happy with it. When I did the intake, I went for both the airbox and the turbo inlet pipe at the same time. Throttle response felt quicker, particularly when I rev match downshifts. In gear, I think it added a little performance, but I honestly can't recall for sure (it did add a little turbo noise, too... never a bad thing in my opinion). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*Well, there you go. Who knew she was **blue metallic? Depriving a skyblue metallic Beetle of sunlight is like ... is like ...*



*











... depriving a fit babe of a really good pair of jeans.*


​

*That first one really shows off the fender/wheel/wheelwell fullness.
Good digging.*


----------



## Ecuarow (Nov 23, 2020)

Love you write. Would love to meet And see the whip


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been inactive for a while and now I am back.. just picked up a 2013 bug fully loaded!!! Where in NY are you located?? Love why you have done to your bug and that color is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Thank you both!!

@eucabug, I'm located in NYC.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Thank you both!!
> 
> @eucabug, I'm located in NYC.


pm me so we can try to link up


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Haven't done anything to her since the last post, _but_ I did find a few more beauty shots in the early morning sun... makes her blue look a bit different. See below:



















This is not exactly what I'd call a flattering angle, but just for comparison, check out the color difference:


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

Love em


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> View attachment 54825
> 
> 
> ... check out the color difference ...


​Now _*that*_ is some good photo work. That guy with the *yellow Dune* showed that his girl changes color too. It's wonderful how sophisticated the colors are on a (ahem) _entry level vehicle_ (all Beetles, vs a 911). Even though its coming up on two months, I still smile whenever I see mine, both cuz I love the car, but also because she surprises me whatever the lighting. Yours here looks like that rich *ocean* blue you would find away from the coast, perhaps fishing, in daylight. Good picture.​​Sweet beetle.​​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

_... I grieve for Beetles with no new pictures ... how sad._​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Well, to help satisfy that, I did take new pictures to show off some stuff. Just got a little busy to post them, was all... 

So, since winter did begin in NYC, I did swap over to my winter wheels, and in doing so, was able to take pics of my brakes. Again, this is ECS Tuning's EBC Brake Service kit, so drilled and slotted EBC Brake rotors, EBC RedStuff pads, and a slew of replacement bolts, sleeves, etc. in a typical brake service. I also did install Goodridge's G-Stop stainless steel brake lines.

Here's the fronts, after about a 3 months of driving. (Mileage unknown, but I'd say approximately 300ish miles)










Rear brakes, same 3 month interval (same approx. 300 mi)









Now, once the snow fell here in NYC, I was fortunate enough to get a good picture with my winter wheels and a snowy backdrop... 










Unfortunately, that cleanliness lasted about a day... road salt and melting snow made for a messy spray that soaked my poor girl... planning to wash her off once I get a warm(ish) day and apply a fresh coat of wax (water still beads up on her real good right now, thankfully, but she is filthy).

When I get her cleaned up, I hope to get some good pics of her on her winter wheels.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

The black/retro hub cap wheels look really classy. 

Good pictures with the rotors, and since no good deed goes unpunished, we are now owed a writeup of the before/after impressions of your new _Formula _*1* braking ability.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

I wouldn't go so far as to call it _Formula 1_, however, it is greatly improved compared to stock.

Stock brakes were decent. Of the cars I had access to driving, I would say they felt the best (the other cars were two Avalons, both with significantly softer brakes and a Mazda5 with a very touchy brake pedal). For day to day driving, no issues, no concerns. I rarely hammer my brakes to begin with, but in a few stop and go moments on the highway, I would occasionally get closer to the person in front of me than I would prefer (that could merely be due to speed and reaction times, not so much brakes). I only "beat on" the brakes once or twice, and the OEM setup did me well enough for what I was doing. I did note that the pedal felt squishy - it would travel halfway roughly on just gentle, gradual stops before it would actually bring the car to a halt. 

Sometime last year, my mechanic noted the severe rust lip on the rotors (as well as some of the grooves that were starting to form) and told me I needed brakes soon. I was contemplating a full-blown big brake kit from HPA Motorsports, but my mechanic advised me to stick to the stock size and just upgrade the pads and lines. (I'm quite glad I listened.) I went from the stock setup to a set of EBS brake pads and rotors with Goodridge stainless steel brake lines. Since the car is my daily and not a track rat, this setup would be more responsive than stock, but not unfriendly to daily commuting. 

After installing the pads, rotors, and lines, the difference was night and day. Just breathing on the brake pedal resulted in strong stopping power. The brakes are no longer squishy, they are rather firm and very responsive. It is still easy to modulate the brake so you don't manage hard stops every time you touch them, but be warned that after doing the swap, you will probably put your head through the windshield the first few times you drive the car. I believe the stainless steel brake lines certainly play into that faster response and better pedal firmness, while the upgraded pads and rotors provide stronger stopping power than stock. 

I have noticed more brake dust on my wheels than before, but (1) that was after I had to bed the brakes, which will inherently cause dust and (2) the rotors are drilled (technically dimpled) and grooved/slotted, so they will definitely take more pad material away than blank rotors would. So far, I think its a fair trade, as I do tend to wash my car fairly frequently, I just have to pay more attention to the wheels when cleaning. I still have not hammered the brakes, but the few times I've had to jump on them, they're there and more responsive than before.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the writeup.
(so stock VW brakelines are ... _plastic tubing_?)


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> Thanks for the writeup.
> (so stock VW brakelines are ... _plastic tubing_?)


Stock brakes have a rubber hose that runs from the metal line to the brake caliper. The reason is so you can still have full suspension travel without breaking a metal line. These do "swell" some under braking, but are perfectly adequate for daily driving. 

The lines I swapped in are braided stainless steel, so they swell significantly less (if any) under braking while still being flexible. 

For reference, here's the old line, hiding behind the rotor (circled)


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Stock brakes have a rubber hose that runs from the metal line to the brake caliper. The reason is so you can still have full suspension travel without breaking a metal line. These do "swell" some under braking, but are perfectly adequate for daily driving.
> 
> The lines I swapped in are braided stainless steel, so they swell significantly less (if any) under braking while still being flexible.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the picture, and explanation.

So it seems, from your experience, that the "metal connector" upgrade will not only give you better grip/responsiveness, but will also provide another layer of protection from the _line damaged/loose your brakes_ scenario - agree?
​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> ​Thanks for the picture, and explanation.​​So it seems, from your experience, that the "metal connector" upgrade will not only give you better grip/responsiveness, but will also provide another layer of protection from the _line damaged/loose your brakes_ scenario - agree?​​​


From driving her daily, the stainless steel (metal connector) brake lines are a huge improvement for responsiveness. Grip probably comes down to your tires and brake pad/rotor setup. 

I agree that stainless lines should be more protective than rubber (or so I would _assume_), but time will tell. You could encounter a "lose your brakes" scenario from a brake line leak, so it is _very_ important to check for brake fluid leaks after you do swap the lines and make sure you snug the lines down properly! (I have not run into that with the brakes, but I kept having an end link come loose on my sway bar cause I didn't tighten it properly when I first installed it.)


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> _{ deleted stuff }
> { stuff implying self brake work }_​


There is *no way* I would even consider working on my own brake lines.











..
.

( _again from *Magnum Force* _)
​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> There is *no way* I would even consider working on my own brake lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"_{ stuff implying self brake work }_ " This has to be my favorite part of that reply...

You can ask your mechanic to do the work... self brake work not required. I just like any excuse to break out my toys - I mean, tools...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> View attachment 52708


Hey there my blue cousin; I was going to create a new thread, and forgive me if you answered a similar question, but did you have any fitment issues with the APR intake system? I was looking to get the APR Pex system Complete APR PEX Intake System either from ECS or direct from APR. I emailed APR asking about fitment with my car, 2013 CCTA 2.0t TSI with DSG, and got the following response:

"Thanks for checking in with us. There was a split year in 2013 so it will depend on if your engine is a gen 1 or gen 3. If it is a gen 1 you will need the front airbox, turbo inlet pipe and sai filter. If it is a gen3 then you will need front air box, airbox adapter and sai filter. The turbo inlet pipe will not fit the gen3. If you have any other questions please let me know."

I guess I'm not certain if I have a gen1 or gen3 engine. I've seen an ECS pdf comparing them all but am still not quite certain; here's some pics of the bay for reference (I've replaced battery cover since)



















I want to replace the entire intake with the APR system and it seems to be the best deal at $300. If these photos don't provide the clarity is there a marking on the head or somewhere that would? Thanks in advance, sorry to add to your thread but I figured you may have some insight as well as not wanting to start a whole new thread for one question. Since APR said if I had gen3 I would need that SAI filter I'm thinking I have a gen1. Just want to start adding some mods to the Beetle asap; you know how it goes.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

joedubbs said:


> Hey there my blue cousin; I was going to create a new thread, and forgive me if you answered a similar question, but did you have any fitment issues with the APR intake system? I was looking to get the APR Pex system Complete APR PEX Intake System either from ECS or direct from APR. I emailed APR asking about fitment with my car, 2013 CCTA 2.0t TSI with DSG, and got the following response:
> 
> "Thanks for checking in with us. There was a split year in 2013 so it will depend on if your engine is a gen 1 or gen 3. If it is a gen 1 you will need the front airbox, turbo inlet pipe and sai filter. If it is a gen3 then you will need front air box, airbox adapter and sai filter. The turbo inlet pipe will not fit the gen3. If you have any other questions please let me know."
> 
> ...


Happy to help! And the more posts, the merrier! 

The extent of the fitment issue I ran into when I first installed my intake was that it would hit my brake booster, so I would feel a pulsing through the brake pedal at idle (the engine would rock and the intake would hit the booster). That was my fault because I pushed the rear turbo pipe down as far as I could get it to sit for fear of the pipe hitting the hood... never thought about the brake booster (live and learn). I fixed that by loosening up the mounting screw and lifting it slightly and the problem never returned (and it doesn't hit the hood, either). 

Looking at your engine bay, it looks like you have a Gen 1 TSI, so you can replace the airbox and turbo inlet pipe. You don't _need _to replace both of them - if you wanted to just run the airbox, you could, but you do have the option to replace the airbox and the turbo inlet pipe. 

One thing I think I'm seeing is that you might not need the SAI filter cause I'm not seeing the SAI hose that usually goes into the airbox on your bug... I believe the CCTA engines didn't come with that air pump, so the SAI filter is not required. I don't have a picture of my engine bay stock handy, but if I find it, I'll post it for comparison. The SAI hose would usually be here:










Also glad you have since replaced the battery cover 

Best of luck, hope this helps!!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

That definitely helps, I figured this was the older iteration as this TSI has been in gti's for a few years. I think that SAI cbfa engine was only for california cars if I'm not mistaken. I'm off to work but thank you! I'll order this weekend and keep my booster in mind when it comes time to install. I'll update my sorta thread once I get it all in.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

I'm not sure its specifically Cali cars... my bug began life in Jersey and has the CBFA motor.

Here's that air hose I was talking about, too. You can just make it out going into the airbox on the right side.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Someone turned 9 today...









(I think she wanted a snow day for her birthday...)


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Are those LED headlight bulbs?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

02BugDriver said:


> Are those LED headlight bulbs?


Yes, the headlights are Auxito bulbs... I'll try and find the receipt for what I got. 

I know Dan00Hawk put similar bulbs in his wife's Beetle - here's his thread on those bulbs:
H4 9003 LED bulb for halogen headlights | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum 

The fog lights are blue H8 LEDs because I thought it looked cool.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I wonder if my '13 has H8 fogs too...I want to pick up some yellow ones


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

02BugDriver said:


> I wonder if my '13 has H8 fogs too...I want to pick up some yellow ones


It should still be the H8 bulbs... I don't see why they would change within a year.

I think you could get DE AutoLED bulbs - I think they make LED switchbacks, so you can have matching white LEDs and then flip to yellow fogs by turning them off and on again.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> It should still be the H8 bulbs... I don't see why they would change within a year.
> 
> I think you could get DE AutoLED bulbs - I think they make LED switchbacks, so you can have matching white LEDs and then flip to yellow fogs by turning them off and on again.


Take a look at Lasfit bulbs also. They have the switchback tech and the reviews are awesome!!! I currently have the Auxito yellows in my fog, just ordered the switch back to see how good they really are


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Interesting tech. I have switchback turn signals in my truck that are white but switch to amber when the turn signal is on, then back to white when the turn signal is switched off.


----------



## rfschultz (Sep 4, 2020)

02BugDriver said:


> Are those LED headlight bulbs?


02BugDriver . . . Here is another link about LED bulbs with pictures. I installed them a couple of months ago and they are great! Dan00Hawk was very helpful in my quest to upgrade to LEDs.









Halogen Headlights and LED Conversion


New to the Forum, I recently purchased a 2016 New Beetle SE with halogen headlights. The lights appear to be a bit weak and I'm looking to make them brighter for night driving. Do any of you on the forum have recommendations as to replacement halogens bulbs (H4) or LED conversion kits that...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Because we are talking about lights, here's what my setup looks like at night:



















Hi/Lo's are Auxito H4 (6500k)
Fogs are Alla Lighting H8 (8000k)
DRLs are Sylvania Zevo 7443(6000k)


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Noticeable improvement over stock halogens? The DRLs, are they dual filament LEDs? The stock halogens get dimmer when the headlights are turned on.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

The LEDs make a huge difference. They still have the same cutoff line like the standard halogens, so you aren't blinding oncoming traffic, but you have a lot more light output imo. Also, the LED high beams allow me to let oncoming driver's know when they're BLINDING me by leaving their high beams on for no good reason... with the halogens, it was like one on every five would realize what was going on..

I don't know if the DRLs are dual filament LEDs... they do dim slightly with the headlights on (or so it appears).


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Absolutely nothing new to report yet, but I did take this cool pic this morning...










Reminds me of John Carpenter's '83 movie "Christine."


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Still no major mods... just a funny pic. (Not sponsored nor endorsed)

Waiting on warm weather to return so I can give her a much needed bath and mock up the skidplate I bought. I'm planning on drilling a small hole so I can change my oil without having to drop the skidplate.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Man, they grow up fast...


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

OKAY, so I've been neglectful of my own thread. Whoops. Guess its true when life gets away from you...

So, in terms of mods, really don't have a lot. I've added 7,000 more miles, picked up a roof rack for my bug, and swapped to clear side marker lights. 

First, the roof rack:


















This came from Mick's Garage, from a company called LaPrealpina. Not a bad setup tbh, but I haven't capitalized on it yet.

Next, the clear side marker lights from UroTuning:


























I love how these look - bright orange at night, clear during the day. Wish I had dome this sooner cause its a nice clean look imo. 

Future plans include one or two more cosmetic touches and FINALLY getting a Stage 1 tune done.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Ooooooh those side markers look great! Definitely invest in the Stage 1 tune, totally worth it! Been looking at doing the LED headlight/foglight swap myself. Maybe this summer I'll finally get around to it.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

So, two new additions to my baby, both from a friend who sadly had to sell his (shameless plug, shout-out @eucabug). First off, LED tail lights:



















They have sequential turn signals in them and have a "playful" pattern when they turn on. I freaking love these.

Second, got a Euro headlight switch.










Love this cause now I can run the fog lights separate from the headlights.










Still not tuned yet, but that's in the works. Right now, I've got a leaky oil cooler, so that has to get fixed first. Additionally, either the camshaft position sensor or the timing chain upper cover gasket has decided to start leaking down the side of the engine, so that too needs to be fixed and the engine cleaned. THEN I'll get a stage 1 tune done.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Hey how do you remove the DRL bulbs? I'm having a hard time pulling them out and I don't want to break anything haha


----------

